# Jasper Co. Openings



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 23, 2007)

We have 2 openings for 250 acre club in Jasper County. Borders Clybel WMA. Mix of mature pines & hardwood bottoms. Great deer and turkey population. Club stands, pin-in system. Club food plots also. Campsite on property. Will have 9 total members, $350.00, includes immediate family. 
PM for additional any info and club rules.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 23, 2007)

Can you pm me some additional information about this place.  Also how far is this from Lamar county or even Monroe county


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 24, 2007)

PM's and emails sent to all interested parties.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 24, 2007)

I am interested please send me an e-mail with directions and any other info you can. cell 770-630-7896


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 24, 2007)

If I wasn't already in my Morgan County club, I'd be all over this. Can't swing two hunting club fees at the moment though. Good location, lots of deer and turkeys !!!!! Definitely be worth your time to check this out if you're looking !!!!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 24, 2007)

Jody Hawk said:


> If I wasn't already in my Morgan County club, I'd be all over this. Can't swing two hunting club fees at the moment though. Good location, lots of deer and turkeys !!!!! Definitely be worth your time to check this out if you're looking !!!!!!!



Yeah Jody this was the place I was talking about wanting to take you turkey hunting. The place is loaded with birds!!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jun 25, 2007)

This property is directly across the dirt road from my lease, there are good bucks running this area. SouthPaw Draws land is bordered by Clybel on 2 sides. This is a nice tract with mature hardwoods. If I was looking for a good club to join I would definetly be going to see this one.Good luck SouthPaw Draw.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like we have filled our memberships for the 07-08 season. Thanks to all that expressed interest in the property.
David


----------



## SHMELTON (Jun 28, 2007)

whats your rules on small game hunting?


----------



## jasper rhodes (Jul 8, 2007)

*if there is an opening*

Im 53 and my friend is 72 we both love the lord .looking to hunt with other brothers and sisters. we live in florida. Thanks Jasper


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT from last season same rules and land. Will have 9 total members @ 400.00 looking for 3 more members.
2 lakes have been added also and are in the process of filling up and will be stocked next year for members to use. PM me for details of club info.
Thanks
David


----------



## shoot2grill (Aug 12, 2008)

p.m. sent


----------



## spankypudding (Aug 12, 2008)

*jasper co openings*

p.m sent


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 13, 2008)

Will be showing property Monday afternoon the 18th to those interested. Thanks for all the reponse.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 14, 2008)

*Jasper co club ????*

you guys   better jump on this club
   very nice  place w/ 2 new lake's  
  good road system  ,  new food plots   
  you can hunt  the WMA    just across the line 
   they pin- in and  share stands 
   nice camp  w/  small cabin  
   great big fire pit  ( for  telling stories  ) 
   David  and Lee  are  good guys to hunt with ..
    and    Bob   one of the best  owner's  I've ever been around  ....  and really  enjoyed his company  /////
   good luck     w/t


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 14, 2008)

Walkie Takie said:


> you guys   better jump on this club
> very nice  place w/ 2 new lake's
> good road system  ,  new food plots
> you can hunt  the WMA    just across the line
> ...



Thanks for the great comments Steve.


----------



## cjcrowder (Aug 14, 2008)

*Very Interested*

I am very interested in joining your club in Jasper County.  I would love to meet you to walk the property and possibly join.  I live close to the area and this is a perfect location.  Thanks in advance.  cjcrowder@hotmail.com


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 18, 2008)

Club is full for the 2008-09 season, thanks to all who expressed interest.


----------



## Hogstooth (Aug 19, 2008)

I am the owner of an outdoor store in Monticello and I am would love to take a look at your club contact me at 
sbowleswc29@msn.com
Thanks


----------

